# Is this carrier set okay



## fairywinged (May 15, 2012)

I have looked for this carrier set through the forums and couldn't find it. I have seen them and really like them I know that on their own they are not good they are flimsy but when used together they are sturdy and well ventilated. It is a soft material carrier that a wire carrier goes into. they have a shoulder strap so it can easily be attached in a car. In the store i put the wire cage in the material cage and squeezed it to see if it would collapse which it did not it seemed really sturdy. Also the wire cage comes almost completely apart so it would be really easy to clean. and I can make it sturdier by adding zip ties.

http://www.ferret.com/item/super-pet-co ... er/650801/

http://www.ferret.com/item/super-pet-ta ... er/650802/


----------



## Desperodo (Dec 12, 2010)

It would be hard to secure into a car and doesn't provide much room. Even with the strap, it would be hard to secure. The carrier is going to be really light, so when you pull the seat belt through it's going to lift the carrier up or tilt it backwards. I'd use a regular hard sided cat/small dog carrier. They are intended for cars, safety checked and you can get them for the same price as those two items would cost.


----------



## fairywinged (May 15, 2012)

the outside part i was looking at had a shoulder strap and two hook things on the side so you could detach the shoulder strap and wrap around the seat and it would pull towards the back instead of having the hooks on the top and I really don't see how a normal carrier would hook in better they have no strap or hooks so how do you strap them in? the out side part in the picture is not the exact same i was looking at concept is the same its the same brand but different it had the hooks i was talking about and it also had a few other differences like added pockets but those dont have to do with my questions they are just superficial things. Oh i should add that I am not going to use them for a long drive only like 45 min at most.


----------



## Desperodo (Dec 12, 2010)

Even with the strap wrapped around the seat it could still move up if you were in a car accident, hit a bump or stopped suddenly.

On the top of the kennel, there is a seat belt slot (beside the handle). Once it's in correctly, the carries don't move much.  
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... 3B+Kennels

Smaller space is fine for a short drive. But car accidents do happen, no matter how long or short the drive, and no matter if you've had one before or not. The other thing you want to consider is emergency responders are trained to look for pet carriers if you are in a car accident. When they come to the scene, they will take a quick look in the car to see if there are any people, babies, pets or pet carriers. They probably wouldn't notice a tiny carrier that could be mistaken as a bag.


----------



## fairywinged (May 15, 2012)

I dont think it moving up would be an issue to be honest I would make sure it was good and tight before I left. Also it looks like a pet carrier not a purse and I would get a live animal sticker to put on it like you should any carrier that holds a pet. I am not concerned for its safety like I said in the store I put it together and beat it up a bit it was sturdy. I was more wondering about size dimensions. I would not put my animals in something that I thought was not safe I am just worried about room it has enough for a hedgie bag and that is pretty much it.


----------



## Desperodo (Dec 12, 2010)

You will have to put coroplast on the back and front of it because the bars on horizontal and can be climbed. I don't see why you would spent 20 some dollars on that when you can get an actual carrier that is tested for safety for the same price. It might just fit a hedgie bag it depends on the size. Some are 9"x12" which would be too big, it would take up the whole space.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

That carrier is fine for carrying your hedgie around in, but not for securing in a vehicle. For in a vehicle you need a hard sided pet carrier. They are the only ones that are made for vehicle use and are recognized by emergency personal should you be involved in an accident. If you were in an accident while using the other one, chances are it would be ignored or missed and your hedgie would be left behind.


----------



## fairywinged (May 15, 2012)

It is hard sided it is a hard wire cage inside a soft liner. I have also had bad experiences with pet taxi type carriers one was when I was a lil kid my older siblings stuffed me in one and left me there all day well my mom was at work, then the door wouldn't open when she got home. it jammed she had to call the fire department to cut me out. And the other also with the door jamming one of our dachshunds was put in one for a car ride and it also got stuck it was before the time of the easy twist off screws. Any way so I look for alternatives before using them. If I in my short 21 years can have to incidents with the same type of issue I am sorry they don't hold much value in my eyes. I do not plan on going anywhere that is far away if I were to I would plan better. I am confident that it is safe again I was meaning more on advice for size. I am less than 5 min away from the breeder I am going through and the farthest I would possibly travel without planning would be to my parents about 30 min away 45 in bad traffic. and I have heard of many time when pet taxis slid around in the car. And now a days because these carriers are gaining popularity emergency responders are trained to look for more than just the basic carriers they are trained to look for the bag looking ones or anything that has a live animal sticker. In my opinion these are better than the people using the sterelite bins to travel in the car with and yet they were not given any grief I have read ya those work well to travel in. I hope you don't think I am being rude I don't mean to be I just think that just cause it is not the pet taxi style doesn't mean it isn't safe.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Its no a hard sided carrier inside of a soft sided one, its a wire sided carrier inside a soft sided one. I have one I know what they are like but I don't consider them safe for vehicle travel. Only hard, plastic sided carriers are safe for vehicle travel. As I stated above if you were in an accident and not able to tell people there is a hedgie in the vehicle, chances are that carrier you posted wouldn't be noticed by EMS personel and would be left in the vehicle. EMS don't retrieve purses, luggage, etc, but are trained to recognize a hard sided pet carrier and would retrieve it from the vehicle. 

90% of all accidents occure less than 5 miles from the victims homes, so distance shouldn't be the deciding factor, your pets health and safety should be. EMS workers are not usually trained to look for other type of carriers, I know this because I work in EMS. Some areas may be starting to train for that but its not wide spread yet. A pet taxi carrier will not slide around if seatbelted into the vehicle properly. Sterilite bins should never be used because they are not safe.

The final decision is yours of course but you asked for peoples thoughts and opinions, but it seems you have already made up your mind so as I said the finaly decision is yours.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

The older pet taxi's have a different door fastener than the ones sold today. I have a couple of older ones and they are an pain to open and can easily jam, especially if they get a bit rusty. The new ones are much better.

I too prefer a hard sided carrier such as the pet taxi even though I have all kinds of soft and hard carriers include the wire one and the one it goes in. In a vehicle, IMO, nothing can beat the protection the pet taxi and similar carriers offer. They are designed for car and airline travel so will withstand what the wire carrier and the soft carriers won't. Some people use a hard sided carrier with the cloth covered one inside.

I've traveled with many hedgehogs both local and 5-6 hours and have never had a problem with the pet taxi's not staying securely buckled in. At times we've had 3 carriers buckled in the rear seats. :lol: Another great carrier for in the vehicle is the Cabrio. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Catit-Design-Ca ... B002RKWS5Q It's good for longer car travel but for things like vet trips, it is heavy to carry.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

I'd echo everyone on the hard/pastic pet carrier. On top of that I added a huge ID card with picture on the handle of the carrier so emergency personel would know it's a hedgehog inside, the DOB, my address etc.


----------

